# Kuhli loach size



## MaD_Sci (Aug 14, 2009)

I bought some kuhli loaches the other day and they are really thin but seem healthy and active. They're about 2.5 inches long but only about 1/2 cm wide. Was wondering if they'll bulk up or is that it?


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

not really, they get about 4" long, but they still stay very skinny. 

just a FYI they are wild cuaght.


----------



## LVKSPlantlady (Oct 4, 2009)

they will get about twice that size... some of mine are plump and some not, but I believe that to be cuz some are females, plump, and some are males, not plump.


----------



## MaD_Sci (Aug 14, 2009)

Yea, I know that pretty much all fish sold at petshops are wild caught. I have been having a hard time trying to get them to eat frozen bloodworms, I leave them out after lights out just like what others have said to do but it seems that the same clump of worms still appears there in the morning. Any tips on how to get them to eat?


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Mine eat just about any type of dried food. I feed flake food. I've never noticed them eating worms and such. 

BTW there are many fish for sale are not wild caught, but are captive bred.


----------



## farrenator (Dec 21, 2008)

They get about as thick as a pencil.

As far as food, try sinking pellets. Mine eat just about anything now. I completely geeked out and make my own gelatin based fish food a while back and have been feeding my fish that for approximately a year. They love it but maybe it is because it is all they can get .


----------

